# anyone tried installing linux on Intel D102ggC2



## cranky (Mar 6, 2007)

I heard linux (any distro) is difficult to/cannot be installed on an Intel D102ggc2 motherboard. Is that true ? Anyone successfully installed any distro of linux on D102?


----------



## eddie (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes you have heard correct and the reason is the closed nature of ATi. The board has a ATi chipset and they just refuse to cooperate with Open Source people which is why you will find most of ATi products (chipsets and gfx) giving poor performance on Linux distros.

Ubuntu has been known to get installed properly but only with alternate install CD. The default CD with Live system will not work. Also, after installation you'll have to work out the graphics card drivers.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2007)

But what about it now, with ATI AMD merger? I thought AMD are OSS friendly. And as to what I've heard most probably the problem has occurred with the graphics drivers otherwise not much.


----------



## freebird (Mar 7, 2007)

we should wait for AMD part...


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 7, 2007)

Fedora and Red hat Linux didn't install in the D102GGC2 motherboard of my friend. So, I installed Open Suse 10.2 and its working smoothly. I think it has got support for the ATI X200 inside.  With fedora the display was all in lines. nothing was visible.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2007)

Which version of fedora did you try? FC5? It might have something to do with kernel too. FC5 was released before 102ggc2 came out, though I am not so sure.


----------



## freebird (Mar 7, 2007)

with FC6,may be some workarounds available,i remember installing FC3 on 915GAV with some small hack-by pressing @ bootprompt for getting an error;then again press for install to continue


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 7, 2007)

^^Tried installing FC6 on my friend's system. That didn't work out either. Seems like only SuSE 10.2 works. He just might try it out now


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 7, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Which version of fedora did you try? FC5? It might have something to do with kernel too. FC5 was released before 102ggc2 came out, though I am not so sure.



Yah, it was FC5. I had FC 6, but it was in the form of images.


----------



## freebird (Mar 7, 2007)

^^ so waaht?u can try installing from hdd ofcourse u need to boot with a cd or grub menu.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 7, 2007)

i ve tried opensuse10.2 n ubuntu6.10...
they worked w/o ny probs..


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 7, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> ^^ so waaht?u can try installing from hdd ofcourse u need to boot with a cd or grub menu.



I am a total nubie to Linux, and I didn't know this^^^ was possible. 
Anyway, will try it out next time


----------



## eddie (Mar 8, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> But what about it now, with ATI AMD merger? I thought AMD are OSS friendly. And as to what I've heard most probably the problem has occurred with the graphics drivers otherwise not much.


 As far as driver production for Linux is concerned, ATI AMD merger is still to bear fruits and I highly doubt that they will be looking towards old motherboard chipsets like Xpress 200 and that too supporting Intel. They might make their new or upcoming products to be more Linux friendly but pouring money in developing drivers for their previous versions of chipsets doesn't seem very feasible.


----------

